# General Business Category > Entrepreneurship and Business Management Forum > [Question] Finding Private Investors in SA

## AgriBusinessPlans

2 questions: Has anyone heard of crowdfarming in SA? +
 where can one find private investors in SA?

----------


## The_Viking_Za

Hi.

Yes, Fedgroup seem to be quite keen on crowdfarming.

Private investors are hard to find, you can look into angel investors though there are quite a few around.

----------

